# Short term rental in Chiang Mai



## Armysig (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of apartments for rent for between 2 and 3 weeks in Chiang Mai?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

The usual minimum for an apartment rental is a month. Last summer I tried to persuade three places to give a reduced rate for a friend who was staying for three weeks, but no joy. In the end got the best 'deal' from the condos right next to the Foxy Lady Go-Go bar, a whole 500 baht reduction. My friend paid 5,000 baht plus a small charge for cleaning.


----------

